# EvenTT 09 - how many TTs? who won what?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How many cars and who won what prizes?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> How many cars and who won what prizes?


Nick was telling me 112, really good considering the weather! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Nick was telling me 112, really good considering the weather! 8)


Mmmm, not too shabby...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> How many cars and who won what prizes?


We had 112 past the gate by 1pm I believe. Plus 20 or so more after then too.

Car of the day was taken by Steve (Vspurs)

Concours winner - Andy (YellowTT)

Concours runner up - Chris (McTavish)

Show and shine winner - Sid (bigsyd)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How many cars and who won what prizes?
> ...


Not a bad set of results Nick :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How many cars and who won what prizes?
> ...


HI SIMON,

You got home ok :!: 
Sorry but lost you in the traffic, you where only 2 cars behind & i waited (slowed down) a bit passed it as well :roll:

Catch you at audis in the park, thanks for the cloth :wink: 
Pics going on soon.
SAV..


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Can someone please explain what the difference between Concours and Show and Shine is?? 

Oh and the criteria for "Car of the Day" winner? 

Want to know what to title to aim for next year! :lol:

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

p7 TTj said:


> Can someone please explain what the difference between Concours and Show and Shine is??
> 
> Oh and the criteria for "Car of the Day" winner?
> 
> ...


The concours have cleaning OCD , show and shine is for normal people with clean cars and car of the day is voted for by everyone who attends.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for that, made it a little clearer but still not sure on the difference between concours and show and shine. :?

Anyone else who can help?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Thanks for that, made it a little clearer but still not sure on the difference between concours and show and shine. :?
> 
> Anyone else who can help?
> 
> ...


Show and shine you clean your car and seats...

Concourse you clean the washers holding the gearknob on !!!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


No worries mate, I was heading back to Nottingham for sunday dinner at my mums  so turned off at J27.

See you at Audis in the Park, planning a few mods for that 8) we should meet up on the M1 or A1 on the way up? Us QSs should stick together! :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> See you at Audis in the Park, planning a few mods for that 8) we should meet up on the M1 or A1 on the way up? Us QSs should stick together! :wink:


Yeh you should, only friends you have..... bloody bummers!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought you were the one out doing the ploughing? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> I thought you were the one out doing the ploughing? :roll: :wink:


I had all my ploughing done by 11.30am though, im a pro


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were the one out doing the ploughing? :roll: :wink:
> ...


Hi Paul,

Dont worry about simon, even though your car may sound a bit tractorish :!: at least its saving the planet & think about all those mpg's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great chatting today :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I won a Polo shirt  Redscouse won moaner of the day for taking it upon himself to warn everybody entering the park to keep to 20mph after some numpty went through at 60mph he said :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By all accounts they had some problems in the past with a couple of TT drivers so were on the look out to stop people all day.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> I won a Polo shirt  Redscouse won moaner of the day for taking it upon himself to warn everybody entering the park to keep to 20mph after some numpty went through at 60mph he said :lol:


Did i win moaner of the day?? I didnt receive anything! :lol:

Listen Les boy.... just doing my job, caught speeding = instant ban and a bad reputation for the club


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I won a Polo shirt  Redscouse won moaner of the day for taking it upon himself to warn everybody entering the park to keep to 20mph after some numpty went through at 60mph he said :lol:
> ...


I'm sure we cant sort sumat out trophy wise Paul :wink: as for "just doing my job" harr now I know what you do for a living your a bloody parking warden :lol: BTW a 10 min lecture on not to speed to all entering the park was a bit OTT I think mate .. just a "please obey the speed limit" would have done quite well :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't get a 10min warning... I just got a friendly chat  cheers paul !!!

must be you les... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I didn't get a 10min warning... I just got a friendly chat  cheers paul !!!
> 
> must be you les... :lol:


 Well he did mention something about a few of my recent cruises I have organised  He wagged his finger gesturing in a don't you dare manner but I am not sure what that was all about :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

You was behind me so ya could only go as fast as me anyway.... :lol: I wondered where ya all vanished too and why i was on my own :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So I guess they won't have liked me doing a launch start just after I had gone through the gate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> So I guess they won't have liked me doing a launch start just after I had gone through the gate


Probably not :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jammyd said:


> So I guess they won't have liked me doing a launch start just after I had gone through the gate


Doesn't count in a diesel :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

So how come you didnt attend Rusty? :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess they won't have liked me doing a launch start just after I had gone through the gate
> ...


Just wish I had not wussed out of doing it at GTI now, would have liked to see what I could get on the 1/4 mile


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> So how come you didnt attend Rusty? :?


Several reasons really...

Long way to go...
Couldn't afford it - no work at the moment...
My wife came home from Washington with a migraine on Saturday so needed looking after...
Watching the golf...

Cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Several reasons really...
> 
> Long way to go... _*Poor Excuse*_
> Couldn't afford it - no work at the moment... _*Fair Enough*_
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > So how come you didnt attend Rusty? :?
> ...


We met up with the Scottish crowd at Washington on Saturday, could of given her a lift to the hotel. :wink:


----------

